# Sticky  How to start a new thread/Don't post the same comment multiple times



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

While sometimes an existing, current thread may be relevant to your post, in many cases it isn't and starting a new thread is the proper thing to do. Tacking on a message that has little or no relevance is called hijacking a thread and it's not permitted. It's also rude and discourteous to other forum users.

You can start a new thread from the Canada Forum home page.

On the left side of the home page just above the list of threads is a big green tab that says, “Post a New Thread”. Click on that tab to start a new thread and a new window will open. 

Here is a link to the tab:

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Post New Thread

Do not post the same thing to multiple threads or multiple times in the same thread. This is spamming the forum and it’s against forum rules. Post your question or comment once in one thread only.

Thank you for your cooperation in this matter.


----------

